

Buyer of SCO assets mistakenly thinks it bought Unix trademarks - grellas
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20110411195227234

======
wtallis
unXis Inc. was created for the purpose of buying SCO's assets. To say that it
exists to cause trouble is not a stretch. To say that it is a mistake when
they claim to own something they clearly don't _is_.

~~~
rbanffy
> To say that it exists to cause trouble is not a stretch

I would go as far as saying it's a front for Microsoft. Much like SCO was a
Microsoft puppet.

------
rmason
Groklaw is dead. Long live Groklaw!

------
dillona
I definitely thought this was some sort of late April Fools joke. Why can SCO
not just disappear?

------
rjbond3rd
Strange: the domain unXis.com is parked.

------
jdp23
"Let me guess. UnXis doesn't want Groklaw to retire?"

~~~
JonnieCache
Why do people keep doing this now? Just posting quotes from the article on
their own as comments? I cannot see any conceivable point to it. You could not
get closer to noise unless you posted bytes from /dev/urandom.

Please stop. I've read the article. I don't care in the slightest which part
you found most amusing.

~~~
jdp23
Personally I'm usually interested when others extract key quotes from the
article. So I do the same.

~~~
jdp23
I got several downvotes for responding here. Another response pointing out why
my comment was useful got a bunch of downvotes and has since been deleted.
Both of these posts futhered the conversation and were within site guidelines.
To me this looks like people are downvoting based on whether or not they agree
with somebody, rather than the official criteria. How does it look to others?

~~~
allenbrunson
What it looks like to me is that you are getting clear and unequivocal
evidence that what you posted is not very valuable, yet you are trying to
blame it on everybody else, rather than yourself.

